# The best bubble nest contest



## Autumncrossing

Here's my entry 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tindi

Here is my new boy Liberace bubble nest. :grin2:


----------



## Varmint

Buster's bubble nest. It was tall as well as wide


----------



## Tourmaline

Castiel builds _massive_ nests.. 








My other two big bubble nest builders are no longer with me, unfortunately.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I'm returning this contest. As long as contests are for fun and it is so stated by the OP they are fine. Just make sure to read and follow this sticky before starting one of your own.

http://www.bettafish.com/119-betta-fish-contests/105805-read-before-starting-contest.html

PS: It's a great contest idea!


----------



## Autumncrossing

Yep this is just for fun .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing

Wow Castiels is HUGE!!! He must eat his wheaties for breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Not a big bubble nest considering he's a half giant but here's André's
















He's kept it going for several days but the leaf its under is breaking down now.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Entering my newest boy's nest, Suiche! He's only been with me a few days after coming from a breeder and he's loving it here apparently!


----------



## Platy lover

I'll try out with Keshet's


----------



## Tuigirl

My boy just made his very first nest. And is defending it viciously.... ;-)


----------



## AquaticGhosts

Here is Kai's:


----------



## Fenghuang

EDIT: Sorry, apparently I still cannot get around on Mobile and didn't realize this thread was a bit old...


----------



## Aod626

Filled styrofoam and outside the cup


----------



## dennythebetta

I didn't take any pictures of my boy Denny's bubble nest he made a few weeks ago, but it was the biggest one he's ever made. There would have been no competition, though. Some of your betta's bubble nests are HUMONGOUS!! :shock2:


----------



## Dirk Botes

My boy decided to do that









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kouha

my FEMALE betta, hera, is constantly constructing these massive bubble nests. maybe not as crazy big as some of yalls that cover half the tank, but i think her desire to party is commendable in its own right LOL. i realize this thread is pretty old, but its a great idea for a thread! would hate to see it die


----------



## Lilymouse385

I've had Alexander Hamilfin for a day and he's already made a bubble nest!!!


----------



## McLareN

Alexander Hamilfin, lol 2 cool

This is Macs latest nest. He's become hyper-vigilant since building this one
(as mentioned in another thread)
Even at feeding time, I seem to be bothering, dare i say "Blocking" him
from his manly duties.

It lost some size today with a water change but he's still doing his thing


----------



## McLareN

An update if the rules allow for it:


----------



## thewolfden

Lucifer has always been my bubble nest maker. Even though I keep telling him he is not getting a girlfriend lol. My new boy (no name yet) has started competing with him though. Lucifer's is the first one and the second one is the new boy.


----------

